# Weird molting pattern?



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This girl has had 'stripes' appearing in her coat in different locations up and down her back for months. I'd worry about her having a skin problem, she so very obviously is gleaming with good health that doesn't seem likely. There's no brindling in her background either.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

She looks brindle to me!  
What is her background?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

satin argente sire x marked champagne dam, both from tri litters. Probably another weird tri thing....the hair in those stripes appear to have been but, but I've seen no barbering going on in that group. And the dark bands seem to shift every couple of weeks.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

How strange! 
Maybe she's a cinnamon with some bad molting going on?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

But she so very clearly still has the black ticking. The red in her coat is so bright. She's very puzzling, as are so many of the meeces in my tri pairings.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Have your tris produced any reds before?


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Dont know about the colour, but I love those big wheels you got. Using hamster-size instead of the smaller ones, is really great.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Rhasputin: Maybe cinnamon with odd reversions? Or brindling reverting to agouti/cinnamon. Most of my orange/red meeces are Avy with the brindling markings bred out.


----------

